# finde Einstellmöglichkeiten für Menue nicht.



## Guest (3. Feb 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier, auch wiel ich eine Frage habe, die das Erscheinungsbild meiner Homepage extenziell beeinflusts.

Es geht um das menue.

Es ist ein Drop Down menue, welches sich halt aufklappt, wenn man drüberfährt und alle NOCH NICHT angeklickten Links Mittig im Menue anzeigt, jedoch nach Anklicken eine Linksbündigkeit macht.
Ansich sehr schön, doch....

Teils habe ich Menuepunkte bei deinen es EINZEILIG u. Linksbündig passt, jedoch mittig im Menue ausgerichtet zweizeilig erscheint.

Nun zu meiner Frage: wie kann ich die relative breite des aufgeklappten Menues ändern? 

Link zu meiner Seite: http://www.dasalexteilchen.de/corvintaurus/index.php

Link zu den Java Scripten: 
http://www.dasalexteilchen.de/corvintaurus/scripts/horizontal-relative.js
http://www.dasalexteilchen.de/corvintaurus/scripts/thumbnailviewer.js
http://www.dasalexteilchen.de/corvintaurus/scripts/udm-control.js
http://www.dasalexteilchen.de/corvintaurus/scripts/udm-dom.js
http://www.dasalexteilchen.de/corvintaurus/scripts/udm-style.js

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen
 ???:L  hmmmm *grübel*

Vielen Dank, 
Alexander


----------



## corvinturus (3. Feb 2009)

Sorry, habe ausversehen vergessen mich einzuloggen, als ich den Beitrag hier schrieb!
Gruß Alexander


----------



## corvinturus (3. Feb 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild von dem was ich meine:





Gruß Alexander

ich hab jetzt alles :lol:

*PS: bis Menuepunkt 5 habe ich alles soweit gemacht. Der rest verweist auf ein und die selbe Seite.*

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben ins JavaScript Unterforum]_


----------

